# Crotalus pifanorum



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

These two shed out yesterday...just stunning little Croats...


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

very nice looking snakes Al!!!


----------

